# Stealth Komanderski



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i want a few opinions before i do this to one of my beaters, im thinking of spraying a komanerski matt black with bright red highlights on the bezel with a matt black shark mesh to go with the look, would you do it or leave it alone???? im in a quandry!!! to be honest if i dont like it it shouldnt be that hard to strip it back :sweatdrop: :sweatdrop:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Errr... obviously NOOOOOOoooooooooooo!!!!!!!! ?


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

+1 I'd leave it. I have seen some people doing successful mods by heating up black paint too make a poor man's DLC, but I'd still leave it well alone.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

dont mince your words what do you really think :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> dont mince your words what do you really think :tongue2: :tongue2:


Ok then... I think you need some heavy duty medication :doctor: :lol:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

to late im already on that, perhaps thats my excuse lol


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> to late im already on that, perhaps thats my excuse lol


Ah, ok! Then your doctor has seriously screwed up on his prescription! I would go for a second opinion...


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Is it a good idea? Hell, no. Should you do it? Why the heck not? What's the worst that can happen? (Don't dwell on that last bit, though.)

Edit: Spelling!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> What's the worst that can happen?


Have you read the OP??? Paint (PAINT!!!!) a watch in matt black with bright red stuff on the bezel!!?? That answers your question!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I was being gentle. We've all had bad ideas and overblown expectations as to the potential success of our DIY projects. You know: "How ard can it be?!" Well, I know I have. And, love the Komandirskies as I do, it's not exactly irreplaceable, is it? 

:lol:

Don't be disheartened Chris.ph....


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

chris.ph said:


> im thinking of spraying a komanerski matt black with bright red highlights on the bezel


 :rofl2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Don't be disheartened Chris.ph....


Oh, please be!! Please be very disheartened!! :russian:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

And a no from me too. It might look good to start with (in your eyes anyway!) but after a few days wear I suspect it'll start looking a bit crap as the paint starts to wear off. Plus having paint stained wrists is never cool.....

If you want a bezel to experiment with I got a couple spare - you're welcome to have one. Alternatively, seek out a Dave Murphy bezel - I got one on a Scubadude right now and it looks the dogs danglies. Just waiting for my blue lorico strap to turn up and it'll be sorted :yes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> Plus having paint stained wrists is never cool.....


THAT!!! The paint will go to your wrists and cuffs. You'll ruin quite a lot of shirts with that.

...does it shows how bad of an idea I think this is? :lol:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i might put it on a black nato then it wont rub off on my wrists then


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> i might put it on a black nato then it wont rub off on my wrists then


 :shocking:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Excellent idea Chris you canâ€™t beat a Rusky on a NATO. We are a long time dead.

:thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris.ph said:


> i might put it on a black nato then it wont rub off on my wrists then





luckywatch said:


> Excellent idea Chris you canâ€™t beat a Rusky on a NATO. We are a long time dead.
> 
> :thumbup:


No, it`s a seriously bad idea!!!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

so you dont like that idea then :tongue2:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


>


Those American rockets look awesome! :yahoo:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris.ph said:


> so you dont like that idea then :tongue2:


Did Margaret Thatcher fancy Arthur Scargill? :huh:

Will Ken Livingstone join the Conservative Party? :blink:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mmmm, everything looks good on a nato :yes: go for it :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

What about this for a combo, Vostok K3 on a Royal Marines Nato?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

ive gto my scuba dude on a h4hs nato so i wont be starting a precedent in my collection :yes: :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris.ph said:


> ive gto my scuba dude on a h4hs nato so i wont be starting a precedent in my collection :yes: :yes:


*NO! :no:*



luckywatch said:


> What about this for a combo, Vostok K3 on a Royal Marines Nato?


*NO!! *











Rotundus said:


> mmmm, everything looks good on a nato :yes: go for it :thumbup:


*& thrice - NO!!!** :taz:*

Ruddy heathens!! 

Flogging`s too good for `em...










:lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> What about this for a combo, Vostok K3 on a Royal Marines Nato?


Well, nothing against the Royal Marines regiment but besides the NATO thing... that strap looks like it comes from LEGO :lol:

And the K3 isn't really a Russian watch, so it is still wrong but less so than on a Christopol Vostok.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > What about this for a combo, Vostok K3 on a Royal Marines Nato?
> ...


If only I had a spring bar tool. :yahoo:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > ive gto my scuba dude on a h4hs nato so i wont be starting a precedent in my collection :yes: :yes:
> ...


Just my idea of a little bit of fun! :yahoo:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

luckywatch said:


> Just my idea of a little bit of fun! :yahoo:


I`d be careful of that, having a bit of fun is frowned on by some people :lookaround:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i bought the matt black enamel paint at the weekend, sanded the case and bezel ready to take the paint, shook the hell out of the paint can, took the lid off the aerosol and there was no bloody diffuser on it. so the stealth vostock has to wait another week or so......... gutted


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

Subscribed.

Can't wait for the pics.

Gonna be awesome, I reckon.

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> and there was no bloody diffuser on it.


I would call it divine intervention if I believed in such things...


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i bloody knew somebody would come out with" divine intervention" :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Habemus Papam :lol: :lol:


----------



## JPaling (Mar 16, 2013)

leave it as the original, wouldnt wanna ruin a future classic


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

no, im definately gong to pimp it lol, but its got to wait yet another week as ive got a management h&s course on saturday, thank god the rugby has finished or i would be getting a slapped wrist for forgetting to go


----------



## JPaling (Mar 16, 2013)

im waiting for my next amphibian coming in the mail, then i plan to customize that :L


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

sorry for the quality of the photos, im still using my phone














































damn they are in reverse order lol


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

forgot the wrist shot


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

The stealth look. I reckon you might have started a trend.

:thumbup:


----------



## JPaling (Mar 16, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> The stealth look. I reckon you might have started a trend.
> 
> :thumbup:


Dont say that, there will be even more rivalry on ebay then! for people wanting to spray them black, ive already been outbidded on over 100+ vostok's....


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

glad you like it, it turned out rather well for a first attempt


----------



## JPaling (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't really want to spray the case. more the dial for me 

think i might try it, ive got quite a good collection of glow in the dark paints too,

thank god i took art at school  my distinction finally came in useful!

Josh.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

:groan:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

